# Path Finder - Finder alternatif ?



## nemrod (22 Avril 2012)

Salut,

J'ai vu chez un de mes amis la dernière mouture de Path Finder, la version 6, et j'avoue que cette application me tente notamment pour ses "stacks", je trouve le principe génial.

Par contre, un point que j'aimerais comprendre, c'est le remplacement du Finder et de la poubelle, lui ne lutilise pas et je ne comprends pas le principe ni les impacts.

Merci pour vos explications


----------



## Goliath (22 Avril 2012)

Hello,
...n&#8217;hésite pas, Path Finder est devenu à mes yeux l&#8217;utilitaire indispensable qui devrait être intégré nativement dans le système Apple. Je viens d&#8217;installer la mise à jour et son lot de nouveautés est un vrai régal... 
Tu trouveras un article bien étoffé de Cuk et sinon tu as le canal de Cocoatech sur YouTube qui explique comment contourner le problème du Finder, les explications sont pour la version 5 mais tu vas voir tu t&#8217;y retrouveras facilement.
En quelques mots, il est déconseillé de quitter tout à fait le Finder car d&#8217;autres applications comme TimeMachine, Spotlight ou encore la poubelle ont besoin du Finder pour fonctionner convenablement, il est plutôt conseillé de masquer le bureau et ensuite d&#8217;activer l&#8217;option qui permet d&#8217;effacer l&#8217;icône du Finder du Dock, ainsi tu n&#8217;auras plus accès à celui-ci  (sauf si tu demandes d&#8217;y accéder par exemple par le bouton prévu à cet effet et qui se trouve dans le panneau de personnalisation de la barre d&#8217;outils), en bref tout passera par Path Finder.
Seul hic, la manoeuvre (effacer le Finder du Dock) est à répéter à chaque redémarrage du système, j&#8217;ai essayé un script avec Automator mais hélas sans succès, donc si quelqu&#8217;un a la solution je suis preneur...


----------



## nemrod (23 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais tester une version de démo pour voir quels avantages PF apporte, en remplacement de Finder, pour le reste j'ai ma petite idée.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (9 Juin 2012)

Alors ces tests ?

Je suis intéressé par Path Finder mais l'idée de mettre 40$ dans un tel logiciel me parait déraisonnable même au vu de ses capacités. Je trouve qu'ils abusent clairement ...


----------



## luc1en (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

le site Cocoatech semble HS depuis 2 jours que j'essaye. Y a-t-il une autre source fiable pour obtenir Path Finder 6 ?
Merci


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2012)

Apparemment le site a quelques problèmes.

Les forums marchent par contre.
http://support.cocoatech.com/discussions

Sinon, d'après ce que je vois, tu peux passer par Bodega.

Edit : le store marche ... https://store.cocoatech.com


----------



## Somchay (7 Février 2013)

Gros up pour demander si quelqu'un a trouvé un script efficace pour éviter de devoir supprimer l'icône du Finder du doc à chaque redémarrage du mac (même si ça reste simple et rapide de la faire manuellement :rateau ???

Autrement, concernant le prix de Path Finder... non non non, moi je ne trouve pas que ce soit excessif (environ 30 euros) par rapport à la puissance de ce soft et à la qualité de conception  A la limite, je regrette juste que le Finder ne soit pas tel quel d'origine... 

Et puis un détail, la joie de retrouver la barre latérale mes icônes customisées via Candybar et donc colorées


----------



## Goliath (7 Février 2013)

... à mon avis tu auras plus de chance en posant la question directement au staff de PathFinder, peut-être qu'ils ont ça dans leurs tiroirs?


----------



## Somchay (7 Février 2013)

Bonne idée, j'y avais pas pensé


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2013)

Salut *Somchay*!

Je suis sans doute _hors-sujet_ de ce fil, si j'embraye sur la question d'évacuer du Dock l'icône du Finder (localisée par défaut à gauche toute) - ce, indépendamment de l'usage du logiciel PathFinder qui, lui, permet entre autre, dans ses _Préférences_, de '_masquer_' le bureau du Finder, de '_quitter_' le Finder au lancement de la session, ou encore de '_masquer_' l'icône du Finder résidant dans le Dock pendant la session de l'usager.

Il existe effectivement une ligne de commande dans le 'Terminal' permettant d'éditer le fichier : _MacintoshHD/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock.app/_[clic secondaire &#8594; afficher le contenu du paquet=]_Contents/Resources/DockMenus.plist_, de manière à créer une option : REMOVE_FROM_DOCK relative à l'icône du Finder. Ce qui permet, par click secondaire sur l'icône du Finder résidant à gauche du Dock, de choisir l'option désormais affichée : 'REMOVE_FROM_DOCK' qui supprime l'icône pendant la durée de la session. Évidemment cette option ne tient pas au re-démarrage ou au re-lancement de la session après extinction.

Mais il existe aussi un 'AppleScript' enregistrable au format '_Application_' (.app), ajoutable dans : _Préférences Système/Utilisateurs et groupe/Ouverture_ aux items qui se lancent au démarrage, qui, si on a activé au préalable la ligne de commande du 'Terminal' susdite, permet la suppression automatique de l'icône du Finder du Dock au lancement.

Je ne saurai trop *formellement déconseiller* l'expérimentation de cette procédure. Car les fichiers contenus dans le dossier 'CoreServices' de la Bibliothèque-Système sont _hautement sensibles_. Les ressources de l'item : 'Dock.app', par exemple le fichier _.plist_ évoqué ci-dessus, ne sont pas _éditables_ à la légère, car le risque est énorme de *briser* l'intégrité de la '*_CodeSignature*' qui scelle les données du dossier 'Content' de l'item : 'Dock.app'. Des précautions de _sauvegarde_ des fichiers destinés à être édités sont *toujours nécessaires*, et ce en _co-relation_.


----------



## DUDUCHE63 (31 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Pardonnez moi, je viens de m'inscrire et je ne sais pas où me présenter, alors je vous salue tous et vous souhaite un joyeux réveillon (au passage)

J'ai un souci avec Path Finder et mon appli mail.
Voilà le problème : je n'utilise pas Safari mais thunderbird, que j'ai défini dans les préférences comme étant mon serveur de messagerie.
Mais quand je suis dans Path Finder, sur un document word par exemple, et dans le menu contextuel je fais "envoyer par email", c'est Safari qui s'ouvre et non Thunderbird.
J'ai fouillé dans tous les paramètrages, mais je ne vois pas comment régler la chose.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Tu n'es pas vraiment au bon endroit non. Je suppose que tu parles de mail quand tu dis Safari et Finder quand tu dis PathFinder ?

C'est quoi le menu contextuel ? C'est quand tu fais clic droit dessus ?


----------



## DUDUCHE63 (31 Décembre 2013)

Path Finder 6 est une alternative au Finder d'origine. Sur le menu contextuel j'ai :
copier / coller .....envoyer par e-mail
Et quand je choisi cette option, c'est Safari qui s'ouvre, et non Thunderbird
Je sais pas si j'ai répondu à la question


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Thunderbird c'est client de messagerie, je ne comprends pas comment cela peux t'ouvrir Safari....

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai trouvé cela dans le support de PathFinder.


----------

